# training logs?!



## Amber Emerson (Jun 30, 2015)

I'm sure there are a lot off members on this forum that use training logs. I'm going to be making one myself and plan on putting a lot into it as id like it to last for my entire traning career. Id love to see what others have done with there logs! I want to make mine like a daily planner. Id also love to know if it helped you improve your skills. So far I'm loving this forum!! Thank you for welcoming me and that you for any replies ill receive


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

I don't know that those training sport have a training log as such. I know sar folks and LE folks keep it more for legal and documentational purposes. What kind of outline were you planning for yours to take? Purpose? Plans? Goals? Day-to-Day events?


----------



## Amber Emerson (Jun 30, 2015)

Sarah Platts said:


> I don't know that those training sport have a training log as such. I know sar folks and LE folks keep it more for legal and documentational purposes. What kind of outline were you planning for yours to take? Purpose? Plans? Goals? Day-to-Day events?


All of those. I want day to day training session notes, goals, plans for the future. Some way of rating the activity so I know what I need to work on most and how I trained that specific thing. Its to help me keep track and its somewhere I can keep my thoughts and ideas and weather or not they worked. Its to help me know when my dog is ready to move onto something new and help me manage my time with him. I think it will help me greatly as I work with him everyday and sometime its hard to remember were I was at. I work training pet dogs everyday so I'm constantly thinking of new ways to teach or new dog related activities that sound like fun. It will be like a daily planner for my training. I want to make it somewhat universal for any kind of training.


----------



## Amber Emerson (Jun 30, 2015)

I want to use it like a bullet journal, there will be a table of contents and a section for day to day writing and a section for lists of any kind witch will be cammands he knows well that have been proofed, activities I want to try, maybe his daily routine, vaccenes, ect.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

I only keep logs for detection training, for reasons pointed out by Sarah. All my other training progress, or random issues that pop up during training I keep in my head.


----------



## Amber Emerson (Jun 30, 2015)

Ok well APPARENTLY I'm the only person who thinks its a good idea...maybe I'm just to stupid to keep up


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

https://www.google.com/search?q=dog...ved=0ahUKEwi9wfWMgpLMAhXJPT4KHdclArkQ_AUIBygC


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Amber Emerson said:


> Ok well APPARENTLY I'm the only person who thinks its a good idea...maybe I'm just to stupid to keep up



It is a good idea for lots of people, and not because you or others lack intelligence. I could see the benefit if you have several dogs all different ages and stages you are training. I really haven't seen a need for that with my dogs, and I cant recall a time when I went back on my training logs to answer any questions I may have about a dog. Only time I pull them out is for documentation purposes. 

That's just my way...ONE way...not THE way.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm with Brian on logs were only when I was involved in SAR.

The rest is in my head although it has never stopped me reading anything about dog training.

I don't ever want to stop learning!

You work on training pet dogs every day.

Are you familiar with marker training? It's all about having fun with training. 

My biggest issue with it, and most training methods, is they don't really address leadership issues. 

To many look at marker training as :-& purely positive and "traditional" correcting training as to harsh.

Both ideas are wrong and both can be very "correct" when done properly. 

Balance your training with a bit of both.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Amber, while the responses you have received so far might suggest otherwise, people do use them. I've trained in sport and other venues and have seen documentation prepared by other people. I don't know if my TD does it anymore but he used to document specific details about his training sessions. He made notes of other peoples dogs as well.

Early on, I started one for tracks that I laid for my Mastiff. It detailed everything that possibly might influence the track (at least that I was aware of at the time). The dog had been following tracks and trails for two years on her own before I started with that mess (foot step sport tracking). Anyway, I later used a journal when I was training another dog that had been through at least 3 other handlers before me.

I used a 3 ring notebook and broke it out by each phase of the sport. I shared those notes with the owner of the dog as each week went by. Most of her issues were pretty easy to address but since I was working her using different methods of reinforcement (instead of much of it being +P), I got very different results. Her progress was faster and she was clearer headed in the work. 

With my Dutch, I recorded (filmed) all of her new search sessions and nearly every bite work session. Concerning the latter, we had some issues I didn't know how to properly deal with, so there was a lot of trial and error with her. In some cases, we tried stuff no one had attempted before so the notes/variables came in handy when you had to go back and try to figure something out. 

With this dog, it could be the smallest of things that would very drastically change how a session went. I always had to be ahead of her and often needed to involve more than just the helper and myself to get through a session. Usually there would be 1-2 other people participating. Thats of course, also how she ended up toppling over 3 adults that were trying to hold onto her. 

It was a little stupid, 3 people in a heap with me holding her collar in my hand and her clawing, pulling, just inches off the ground. This was a sudden and bizarre turn of events because it happened as she was being led off the field. Thinking back, this was over the training directors bag that was on the field. I didn't even notice it, but she obviously did.

I recall another time the helper came in and saw me doing OB with her. He put the sleeve atop a 5' wall and entered the training area. We're about 60' away in the corner and how she saw that I have no idea. We leave, she's heeling attentively and then just about the time we get close enough to the wall she launches into the air across the front of me and got that f'ing sleeve! 

Another time as another handler and dog were heeling past us, she did the same thing but this time snatched the handlers toy from his cargo pants. WTF did this dog have eyes in the back of her head?? When was she seeing this, because she was supposed to be looking at me?!?! I tell you all of this because dealing with her was just odd. It was like having a Rubik's Cube on a leash and you better have that puzzle figured out before she goes onto the field. 

Would I do the same today? Probably, to some extent I would. My line of work is regulatory based, amongst other things. My reputation falls on my ability to recall detail, formulate and document corrective action plans, and achieve verifiable results. As such, it's become somewhat automatic for my professional life to carry over into my personal hobbies.


----------



## Amber Emerson (Jun 30, 2015)

Bob Scott said:


> I'm with Brian on logs were only when I was involved in SAR.
> 
> The rest is in my head although it has never stopped me reading anything about dog training.
> 
> ...


yes I'm familiar, that is the method I use at work and at home. I'm not one of those "positive only" people. I think its a little unrealistic to think positive only will always work. I think it can be achived but is deffenatly not easy. I use corrections AND marker training with my dog. I am a balanced trainer as well...


----------



## Amber Emerson (Jun 30, 2015)

Great pick me up Nicole! That is a little more inspiring. I figure since I'm pretty green it will help me go in the right direction. My pup is kinds like that in the way one tiny thing changes and he changes. I think its a puppy thing though. He amazes me everyday with how much he has learned on his own. I'm very proud lol


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> With my Dutch, I recorded (filmed) all of her new search sessions and nearly every bite work session. Concerning the latter, we had some issues I didn't know how to properly deal with, so there was a lot of trial and error with her. In some cases, we tried stuff no one had attempted before so the notes/variables came in handy when you had to go back and try to figure something out.
> 
> 
> 
> .


Actually, I guess I do keep and review training logs as well. I do film almost every training session and review the film for improvements. Most of the time Im watching myself thinking "what the hell are you doing man?!"


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Brian McQuain said:


> Actually, I guess I do keep and review training logs as well. I do film almost every training session and review the film for improvements. Most of the time Im watching myself thinking "what the hell are you doing man?!"


LOL yeah, that too.

I'm surprised anyone read that long ass post. :-o But, glad at least two did. 

The Dutch created a '60s-70s like time in dog training for me. I remember my dad would talk about all the wild shit they did back then. For a moment I felt like I was in that kind of time with her. In terms of discovery and associating with new ideas and people. And well, sometimes she was that bad hit of acid :twisted:


----------



## Amber Emerson (Jun 30, 2015)

Brian McQuain said:


> Actually, I guess I do keep and review training logs as well. I do film almost every training session and review the film for improvements. Most of the time Im watching myself thinking "what the hell are you doing man?!"


I feel like it would be that way with me l. Seeing what's nessesary and what's not. Were my strong and week points are. I hate seeing myself inll a video so writing is easier for me.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm not dissing the idea of training logs. In the beginning it helped me pay attention to the dog and note details. I do leaf through my logs now and then and remember that I hold, in my hands, 2 years of a dog's life.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

If nothing else, they can help create an organized and disciplined approach to dog training and problem solving.

Video doesn't lie, there's no potential for bias except by the viewer. It also shows a complete picture and captures detail that otherwise might be missed during the training session.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

I often think I should keep logs or even a planner. I never do though and then I forget everything all the time. Every time I got to train a new dog I find I have completely forgotten what I did with the last one. This actually has a nice side effect, that being I just do what works with the dog in front of me 

Sometimes I am completely amazed I get any results at all, lol

Nicole, your dutch sound like Sali, and Chucky that sneaky ****er finds a ball even I didn't know was there and marks it if he can't get to it, lol, sometimes it's on top of a shelf at my highest reach but he knows it's there either from memory or scent.

Edit: also sometimes I find I have trained a dog something that I have forgotten I trained but then find the dog hasn't forgotten. They should keep logs on me.


----------

